# اشعه x وكيفيه عملها



## am_em (1 أغسطس 2007)

حاولت ادور على شرح مبسط لاشعه X ويكون بالعربى
ياريت ينال اعجابكم


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (1 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكِ اختي الفاضلة
مجهود طيب وننتظر مشاركات اخرى ان شاء الله
وفقك الله.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أغسطس 2007)

am_em قال:


> حاولت ادور على شرح مبسط لاشعه X ويكون بالعربى
> ياريت ينال اعجابكم



تحية طيبة .

موضوع جميل ورائع جزاك الله خيرأ .

كما ذكر في التقرير ان اشعة اكس غير مرئية السوال الذي يطرح نفسه .

1. كيف يمكننا رؤية اشعةاكس ؟
2. كيف يمكننا اختبار انبوب الأشعة اكس من حيث كفاءته وادائه .
3. ماهي المسافة او البعد المنشود لعدم وصول الأشعة او تعرضها لجسم الأنسان دون حدوث 
اضرار للأنسان .
4. ماهو العمر الأفتراضي لأنبوب اشعة اكس .
5. ماهي الأضرار التي تصاب بها انبوب اشعة اكس تحال الى عطبه وتلفة .

وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## عصام نصرة (1 أغسطس 2007)

*أجوبة الأسئلة المطروحة*

الى الأخ البغدادي 
1- يمكن رؤية أشعة اكس عندما نسلط هذه الأشعة على الدريئة الموجودة داخل الكاسيت الخاص بالتصوير .
2- يمكن اختباره من خلال اجراء عدة عمليات تعريض وفقاً للقيم الواردة فيه (kv,ma)وذلك بدون حدوث مشاكل ألأو ظهور رسائل أخطاء .
3- نظراً لقدرة الأشعة السينية المباشرة على الاختراق بشكل كبير يفضل عدم الوقوف الا خلف حواجز رصاصية أو زجاج رصاصي .والا يفضل الابتعاد لأكثر من 5 أمتار عن ألأماكن الأشعة المتناثرة. 
4-يمكن أن يتضرر أحد المحرقين , يمكن أن يتسرب منه زيت ........ 
أتمنى أن تكون الاجابات مفيدة وواضحة


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة .
> 
> موضوع جميل ورائع جزاك الله خيرأ .
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بك مشرفنا الفاضل
اسف على التأخير ولننكي فقدت الاتصال بالانترنت
ان شاء الله ان اكون موفقا بتوضيح الاجابات بإذن الله.

1 خواص اشعة x من ناحية الطيف تقع في الجزء غير المرئي للعين المجردة للانسان وتم المحاولة بوضع بخار او شعاع ليزر مرئي ليتقاطع مع اشعة x ولكن لم يطرأ اي تغيير على البخار او الليزر، وبقيت النظرية قائمة على ان طيف الاشعة يقع في منطقة لا يمكن رؤيتها وهي حقيقة مسلَّم بها .

2 يمكن الكشف بالعين المجردة على وضع الانبوب وبعد ذلك يتم استخدام جهاز Dose meter ويتم تحديد قراءة من جهاز الاشعة ويقوم Dose meter باستقبالها واعطاء نتيجة الاشعاع الذي تم اسقباله ومقارنته مع المصدر لتحديد الدقة.

3 لا يوجد بعد محدد او مسافة محددة لذلك حيث ان كل عملية تشخيص او معالجة بالاشعة تعتمد على KV و mA لانتاج الاشعة، ولكن الابتعاد عن مصادر الاشعة مطلوب.

4 لا يوجد عمر افتراضي حيث ان العمر يعتمد على المجهود و الاستخدام المتكرر لجهاز نفسه.

5 يمكن بصورة خاطئة انكسار الانبوب كاملا واحيانا فصل في الدائرة الكهربائية المغذية للمصعد والمهبط، احيانا يتعطل الماتور الذي يعمل على دوران المهبط والذي يساعد على تقليل التآكل حين اصطدام الالكترونات.


----------



## am_em (1 أغسطس 2007)

فعلا اتاخرت فى الرد لظروف خارجه عن ارادتى مشرفنا الفاضل
بس فعلا مكانشى ممكن احصل على معلومات ادق او احسن من اللى وضعها الزميل العزيز(م.محمد الكسوانى ) جزاه الله خيرا
والزميل عصام نصره ايضا
بارك الله فيهم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله والشكر .

لدينا من الكفاءات والمبدعين والطاقات يعتمد عليهم .

جزيل الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله خير جزاء .

البغدادي .


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا عرض جيد وموفق


----------



## المهندس بلكس (22 يوليو 2008)

تحفة الموضوع تسلم ايديكم


----------



## أبوالزبير (30 يوليو 2008)

أحسنت وأديت وزادالله علمك,ونفع بك


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## يحي صيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااخي علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مصعب حسن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ويديك العافيه
وفي ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## الزامكي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يحفضك ويطول عمرك:16:


----------



## ليدي لين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ونتمنى منك المزيد لهذا النقل المميز


----------



## فيزووونه (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يداك أخي كان تقريراً ذو فائدة


----------



## spe100 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

احسنت وزادك الله علماً ونور ونفع بك


----------



## سالم باقيس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخوية على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## زوراء (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء عرض علي اصلاح جهاز كشف الحقائب ويستخدم في المطارات ماهي اهم الاعطال وكيف اشغل الدائره الكهربائي والجهاز من نوع smithافيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## dimond ston (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا على المجهود


----------



## فقيه العرب (16 نوفمبر 2013)

كثير التصوير بيها له ضرر لانه يدمر الخلايا -- لذا العاملون عليها في المستشفيات بتقاضون علاوت بدل خطر


----------

